# do leopard geckos need a moist hide



## nll1900 (May 17, 2009)

heya im new to rfuk and ive just got a gecko and i was wondering if they need a moist hide in their viv al the time i have 2 hides but do i need another please help.... want to do my best to keep him happy and healthy 
thanx


----------



## Readeano (Mar 19, 2006)

personally i would say yes, i believe it helps thegeckos if any skin gets stuck, and if its damp enough it can come of nicely. 

Do not get me wrong lots of people dont use one but i do and i have never had any problems and would recommend one.

hope this helps


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Readeano said:


> personally i would say yes, i believe it helps thegeckos if any skin gets stuck, and if its damp enough it can come of nicely.


ditto ~ all my leo's get a moist-hide from the start


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

My leo has a moist hide all the time 
She sits in it if she gets too hot or probably just bored.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

i didint at 1st but i do now and my leo sheds so much better now then without the moist hide


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

most of mine slept all day in theirs! i agree leave one in all the time :2thumb:


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

One of my leos needs a moist box most of the time. She sheds sparadiclly and when she does its awful. Never all comes off. Already lost a toe!


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, moist boxes are a must in my opinion, the odd gecko will shed ok without one but the majority of them will get their skin stuck to toes and tail tips without.

Many many years ago when leopard geckos were just leopard geckos, I never used a moist box and never had any problems. That has definitely changed these days as they seem much much more delicate in so many ways. 

I see no reason why a moist box shouldn't be provided to ensure sheds can and do go trouble free.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

not all mine have them, but there is no harm in having them in there, if your geckos arent stupid, and eat it


----------



## Lilemz (Aug 3, 2008)

Yep i think a moist hide is a must. Not hard to do, we just used old locusts boxes with hole cut in and some moss. both our leo's sleep in them all day and we never have any shedding problems x Keep ontop of keeping it damp though lol


----------



## snakeprint (May 29, 2008)

Definitely. Two of our geckos were bought as adults and both of them are missing ends of toes due to not shedding properly. I presume whoever had them before didn't know they needed a moist hide so didn't use one. They are both perfectly happy, but when you compare their ability to climb on things and grip with that of a fully-toed gecko, the difference is quite noticeable. Can't hurt to have a moist hide in there all the time, and it's always there for when they need it.


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

Yes as it eases shedding for them.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

yes its a must. otherwise when they shed you'll start losing toes and have all kinds of problems.
Dave


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

yes they do


----------



## Zemo (Apr 6, 2009)

As everyone else has said I keep a moist hide in my viv for my Leos all the time, one female is in there all the time when she's asleep and uses it as a normal hide. I have 2 females in my main viv at the mo and they both like going into one moist hide, I did put another in so they had one each but they both go in the same one, seems to be a BIG help when they are shedding!


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

yea thet need a moist hide 
i use a tuperware tub
and cut a hole in the front and cover the edge of the hole with a plaster

Leo.


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

It is essential unless your viv already has humidty from the substrate.. for example if you use sand and compost mix and you mist it every other week.. then there is no point.

But if you use a dry substrate like kitchen roll, then its absolutly essential.

I wont recommend moss as it drys out really quickly... 

I use vermiculite which is sprayed heavily each week and does the job perfectly.

For babies and juveniles its best to use a damp cloth or tissue, as they can end up eating the substrate in the moist hide.


----------

